# Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Country



## Sandy VDH

Does anyone have any info on this property?  I know about the reviews for Club Cranberry and Law Cranberry, but not one has reviewed this recently opened section.  Any feedback would be appreciated.

Any 'homeland" Ontario folks have any info.... I was born in London, Ontario but live in Austin, TX now.  Obviously this has opened since I moved many moons ago.

I also remember that Marcia3641 was recently there.  Perhaps she can provide some info to me. 

TIA


----------



## mikey0531

I just saw that online too.  It was unusual so see so much summer availability for an Ontario timeshare.  It looks nice.  I'd love to hear feedback too, if anyone's been there.

Debi


----------



## Sandy VDH

very very unusual to see summer Ontario available at all.  My family lives there and always want summer, but I don't own summer in Ontario so I am ALWAYS on the look out for a trade.  And in reality not a heck of a lot gets deposited.  People either use or rent their summer vacations.  So it was very unusual to see a whole summer worth of deposits.

It is a new property. So it is likely these are ALL developer weeks looking for new blood.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Here's the website.
http://www.thecranberryresort.com/chc.php

for everyone who saw that bank of summer weeks.


----------



## CSB

There is a new section of the Cranberry resort called Cranberry Harbour Castle. There have been complains on TUG from recent buyers that there was supposed to be a swimming pool built in this section of the resort but, as yet, it has not been done. This forces anyone who wants to swim to cross the busy highway and use the main outdoor pool. The restaurant is also across the highway. 

I believe that the units are nice and the location on the water is also a drawing point but people have complained that they are forced to use the car to enjoy the amenities of the resort.

I am assuming that this is the resort that you are referring to although the name "Waterfront Suites" does not match "Harbour Castle". It appears to be the same location. Perhaps they changed the name?


----------



## JMSH

Sandy Lovell said:


> Does anyone have any info on this property?  I know about the reviews for Club Cranberry and Law Cranberry, but not one has reviewed this recently opened section.  Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Any 'homeland" Ontario folks have any info.... I was born in London, Ontario but live in Austin, TX now.  Obviously this has opened since I moved many moons ago.
> 
> I also remember that Marcia3641 was recently there.  Perhaps she can provide some info to me.
> 
> TIA



Hi, I am from St.Thomas,Ontario and still live there. We have actually exchanged into this resort. It is in the Collingwood area which is very nice. If you read the reviews on Trip Advisor you will find that it does not appear to terrific at this resort. I am very skeptical about our July exchange.


----------



## Sandy VDH

JMSH said:


> Hi, I am from St.Thomas,Ontario and still live there. We have actually exchanged into this resort. It is in the Collingwood area which is very nice. If you read the reviews on Trip Advisor you will find that it does not appear to terrific at this resort. I am very skeptical about our July exchange.




Thanks

Say hi to Jumbo for me.


----------



## julesntiger

*Cranberry Waterfront Suites*

Just to let anyone know, we are now the proud owners of one of these units.  Anyone interested in renting or getting further information, please contact us.  Thanks.  ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SETTINGS!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH

julesntiger said:


> Just to let anyone know, we are now the proud owners of one of these units.  Anyone interested in renting or getting further information, please contact us.  Thanks.  ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SETTINGS!!!



Can you clarify the naming issues with Harbour vs Waterfront?  Are these infact the same units? 

Any updates on a pool being built on the side of the highway of the waterfront suites?

Thanks


----------



## julesntiger

*Cranberry Waterfront Suites*

Sandy, Waterfront and Harbour Castle are different.  There are 3 pools - one isn't finished as yet, one is adjacent to the golf course (adult) and the kids pool is on the other side of the tennis courts.  FYI - we can arrange studio (which faces Blue Mountain) or 1 and 2 bedroom units facing Georgian Bay.  Everything is beautiful granite and stainless in the kitchen.  You can check out the website to get an overview of the units - CRANBERRY WATERFRONT SUITES.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Their website has both Waterfront and Harbour as the same section.  The title on top says one and the text says something else.


----------



## julesntiger

*Waterfront Suites*

Sandy, when you google CRANBERRY WATERFRONT SUITES AND COUNTRY CLUB, just that particular timeshare comes up.


----------



## Sandy VDH

julesntiger said:


> Sandy, when you google CRANBERRY WATERFRONT SUITES AND COUNTRY CLUB, just that particular timeshare comes up.



When I google it I get....http://www.thecranberryresort.com/chc.php Don't you think I would have tried that already.



Sandy Lovell said:


> Their website has both Waterfront and Harbour as the same section.  The title on top says one and the text says something else.



Well that exact page is the one that I am talking about that says Waterfront Suites in the title but Harbour Castle in the gray bar that takes you to different accommodation types.

I can't see Harbour Castle info anywhere on the cranberry site or google that is seperate from the Waterfront Info any where.  So are they the same?  I would have to think so.  But if not please provide the exact link that shows the harbour information. Please


----------



## julesntiger

*Waterfront Vs Harbour Castle*

Apparently, Mr. Larry Law decided to change the name from Harbour Castle to Waterfront for whatever reason back in September last year, the new website is coming for all members soon.  The pool is coming in phase II.  The website that you can check now is the CRANBERRY RESORT.  Does this help?


----------



## Sandy VDH

Thank you.

At least someone has finally said that the name has changed.  Everyone kept saying that these were two seperate timeshares and I was losing it trying to find info on both of them only to find nothing about the Harbour Castle.

So, yes thanks, that stops my braining from wobbling.


----------



## westrougers

*[Advertising - Deleted]*

[Advertising is not allowed in the forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

